# Putnam County



## kbrown30

Is anyone in Putnam county finding anything?


----------



## moral addict

Been out 3 or 4 times and only found 3 dime size grey's


----------



## indiegrind

Im north in montgomery county. Checked early spots and saw no Morels.


----------

